# advice for the unindoctrinated



## theneuhauser (Oct 12, 2002)

ok, im not an expert on martial arts flicks, not many of us are. 


please give me some lists of your favorite martial arts films that i probably havent seen. you know, other than the more popular ones that you will find in the dvd section of any blockbuster video. 



ill start with one...snake and crane-jackie chan



of course, no name actors would be even better.


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 13, 2002)

no movie buffs out there?


ok-here's another one ive seen. "dance of the drunken mantis" old school hong kong and very impressive martial artists.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2002)

'Pray for Death' - Sho Kashugi (I think, and prob. misspelled)

There was a scene with a guy strapped spread legged on a log going into the cutter....def. a 'pray for death' moment.


----------



## Carbon (Oct 14, 2002)

I'm going to have to say one movie I rented that I really liked was.

"They call me PHAT Dragon"

Also

Jackie Chan's "Fearless Heyena", I have seen SO many Kung Fu movies, I'm not kidding any Kung Fu movie/Ninja movie I have probably seen it.

"5 Venom Brothers", something like this its like 5 Snake something, there were 2 of them.

"American Shaloin", "Any Wu-Tang promoted Kung Fu movie that sell for 8 dollars at Best Buy"

"Master Killer" I am pretty sure this is the name, if it isn't I'll check later, it has some of the best training shots I've ever seen.


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 19, 2002)

fat dragon sounds like genuine crappy honk kong movie action to me!


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 23, 2002)

Jet Li-
"Lord of the WuTang," 'Last Hero in China," "Twin Warriors," "Once Upon a Time in China 1-3," "Kiss of the Dragon," "The One," "Romeo Must Die," "The Legend 1and 2," many many more.
Jackie Chan-
My favorite is "Snake in Eagle's Shadow," "Wheels On Meals" is good, "Police Story 1-3," "Rumble in the Bronx," "Supercop (actually Police Story 3, I believe)," again, too many to enumerate.  There's a really crappity one called, I think, "The Prisoner."  Apparently it's easier to get in a fight in some little village than in prison.
Sonny Chiba-
Check out "The Street Fighter," and "Return of the Street Fighter."  The rest suck.
Steven Seagal-
'Hard to Kill" and "Above the Law" both rule.  After he came out with "Out For Pizza," I kind of lost interest.  I've heard good stuff about his later films.
Jean-Claude Van Damme-
Don't you dare.
Also check out "Iron Monkey," "Story of Ricky,'" "Five Deadly Venoms," "Killer Priest," and "Shaolin vs. WuTang."
:asian:


----------



## Elfan (Oct 30, 2002)

Enter the Dragon

nuff said


----------



## Tigerkrim (Apr 7, 2003)

I've got Master Killer, one of my favs!! Have to agree with Kaith, awsome training sequences. Five Deadly Venoms has gotta rate up there with the best.

I'm looking for one I remember as a youngster on ole Captain USA's Kung Fu Theatre. I vaugely recall three guys with huge bamboo hats (kinda a 3 elemental deal), but these guys would actually  vomit on someone and create a shell about them. Sounds strange but I swear I saw it!!! Anyone remember this one?


----------



## Tigerkrim (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tigerkrim _
> *I've got Master Killer, one of my favs!! Have to agree with Kaith, awsome training sequences. Five Deadly Venoms has gotta rate up there with the best.
> 
> OOOPS, it was Carbon. Man, I'm tired...
> ...


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 8, 2003)

Eastern Condors was pretty good with Sammo Hung :asian:


----------

